

Show HN: WorkHub App – Make money on the go with simple tasks - domiono
https://www.workhub.com/app/9hSnofeR

======
deedubaya
There is very little information prior to signing up about what it is, what
types of tasks they might be, and how much you might get paid.

Too much of a mystery to proceed further.

~~~
domiono
Feel free to check out the website
[https://www.workhub.com/](https://www.workhub.com/) for more information
about how it all works.

You can also do tasks from the web, but this Show HN is about the apps.

~~~
wodow
I strongly expect that linking to
[https://www.workhub.com/](https://www.workhub.com/) from the apps landing
page will greatly reduce the bounce rate you will otherwise get.

------
sarvagyavaish
I took a leap of faith and signed up. All i see after completing the FB and
Twitter tasks is "Sorry, but no projects are available for you at the moment.
Please pick a different category." but there is no way to select a category.
Very disappointing / frustrating UX.

~~~
domiono
Did you not see the "What language do you speak", "Which devices do you own"
and "Improve your workhub profile"?

~~~
amwelles
I definitely don't. Although I did go through and fill out the profile after
seeing this comment. No new tasks, though.

------
dragonbonheur
The hoops that I went through to find out more. Please don't do that. Put
links to most of the info up front, not just the investor elevator pitch. How
much do people get paid? How are they paid? Does it have Skrill integration
for those who can't use Paypal? Cheques? So many questions unanswered. I give
up. NEXT!

------
djkz
I would put a paragraph describing the value proposition somewhere either on
front page or linked from it for both people posting tasks and consuming them.

Edit: linking to the main site from the landing page would solve that problem.

~~~
domiono
Good point! It is a bit generic right now, maybe something like

Long bus rides in the mornings to work? Make some quick money with the WorkHub
app from your bus seat!

------
hoopism
Website lacks any insight.

ios comments aren't kind.

Nice CTA I guess.

------
johnymontana
I downloaded the app and signed up, but the only tasks I see are follow on
Twitter/Facebook. Are there any actual tasks that I can start doing? Do I have
to do those follows first to see the actual tasks?

------
computerjunkie
Please could you expand on what the application does. Your homepage does not
fully explain what it does.

1\. What kind of simple tasks? 2\. Who is it targeted to? 3\. How much is it
per task?

~~~
domiono
Sure.

1\. There are data entry tasks, writing descriptions for online shops, filling
out surveys etc. We are looking for partners who have smaller tasks like this
that they would like to see completed by our almost 70,000 users now.

2\. It's targeted to people who are often on the road, where they have spare
time that they want to use to make money. Students, freelancers, travelers
come to mind.

3\. Tasks vary between mini tasks of <$1 that can be done very quickly and
tasks for $10+, which users see later once they have had several tasks
approved by our clients, so that we know that they can complete work reliably.

~~~
Gys
>data entry tasks

On a mobile ?!

> filling out surveys

Selling my privacy you mean ? I guess this will be your biggest source of
revenues. People do not seem to mind to sell theirs for a few dimes. But not
something I will do easily.

> writing descriptions for online shops

So this would be like 'Do you own one of these machines ?' and then I can pick
one and write 'Best dishwasher ever !' to earn an easy dollar ? If so, this is
getting morally offensive.

~~~
nedwin
You're assuming the worst on all of these things.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor)

Filling out surveys = providing your opinion. Could be completely anonymous.

Writing descriptions for online shops = writing product descriptions for shops
who add a lot of inventory but need human-written and unique descriptions.

------
sixQuarks
Everyone is complaining about the terrible usability and lack of information.
Then why the hell is this on the front page? I sense someone is trying to game
the system here on HN.

------
asciimo
So, like mobile Mechanical Turk?

~~~
domiono
Yeah, you got it! :)

~~~
colinbartlett
Does it actually use mturk?

~~~
domiono
No it's all our own tasks.

------
vbsteven
Can't install the Android app on any of my devices in Belgium. They're recent
Nexus 5 devices with KitKat and L

~~~
domiono
Sorry for that, but we aren't in Belgium yet.

------
Texasian
So basically, y'all are taking on Mechanical Turk?

~~~
domiono
Yup.

------
ddw
The vague "credits = dollars/pounds" makes me think that the worker is getting
under compensated here.

------
jedanbik
Make money on the go with simple tasks for who and why?

~~~
domiono
People that often have half an hour time who want to make money instead of
playing Flappy Bird. :)Students, commuters, freelancers etc.

------
kamakazizuru
seems broken.. I signed up via the website and cant quite figure out how to
search for tasks?

~~~
domiono
We don't have tasks for the web in the U.S. yet, only in the app right now.

